# Tell me it gets easier!



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We have had Maisie for 10 days now and love her to bits but, man it is hard! There are times during the day when I think 'what is all the fuss about' but other times when she is weeing on the floor only 30 seconds after I have been in the garden with her for 40 minutes or or when she on full on bitey attack mode that I panic that it will always be like this.

She is so sweet and funny and I feel so lucky to have her but please tell me it gets easier!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maisie the 'crockapoo'. Don't worry, we've all been there. In just a couple of months she'll be all grown up and you'll wonder how on earth your gentle loving little girl could have ever been so naughty. Lots of patients and love are in order to overcome this phase of her life. 

We would love to see some pictures of the little devil too.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. It is nice to get some reassurance. She is so sweet when she isn't going crazy. I don't need asking twice to post pictures!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

She had just had first bath in that second picture. She really went crazy then!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does get better, then you get lulled into a complacent state and you start wanting another


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

It gets easier. Really. My Sophie is 6 months old and as sweet as she can be. She went through the bitey stage as they all do, we just kept a lot of things for her to bite besides our hands or feet or clothes or shoes lol. She is our first Cockapoo and I don't remember any other puppy being as bitey. Those puppy teeth hurt! Be sure she is getting enough sleep, seems to me they are more bitey when they are tired.

We were very lucky with potty training and really didn't have many accidents, most of those were our fault for not taking her outside often enough. You will get there, breathe! Masie is adorable!


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

I was only contemplating today how much easier life has got now that Dexter is nearly 17 weeks old! The first few weeks were so so hard work so I sympathise with you! We had tried crating Dexter downstairs with no joy so were severely sleep deprived and exhausted! He was a severe mouther, having manic bitey hours and attacking clothing, hands you name it!! Perseverance with crate training (upstairs!) and some broken night's sleep has produced an almost housetrained pup who only mouths when over excited and is an utter joy. ( won't start on the stone eating as that's a different story!!). One of the best pieces of advice I had was to put him to bed when he went crazy and they were right- he was always asleep after a brief crying fit - just an over tired pup! I never thought i would see the day that i could walk past him with a towel in my hand and not get mauled- but it's happened!! Maisie looks beautiful; take the time to enjoy her- I can't believe how quickly Dexter has grown!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It does get easier! It'll take longer than you'd like but one day in the not too distant future you will have a housetrained, non biting dog and like maternal amnesia you'll forget most of the tough bits.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

First and foremost - ADORABLE!!!! Second, there's a reason why they are so adorable - survival. It's exhausting all of that vigilance and teaching/training and loving/cuddling/playing. AND it gets easier because you learn about what works, though it might seem worse at times too. BUT it's all worth it because the love and adorableness is exponentially greater than all the difficulties you are experiencing now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliehop (Sep 14, 2015)

Aw, she's so precious! And she looks just like my Ellie when she was a pup - with the little white underchin! Does she have a funny white tip on her tail too?

It really does get easier - she'll learn to play on her own a bit so that will take the edge off. When she's a bit older, stag antlers and Kongs are great ways to have a little quiet time. And the biting...my poor OH bore the brunt of it as he didn't want to listen to my advice, but once he started yipping loudly and making whiney noises when Ellie bit him, his nose and ears were safe and now Ellie only bites on accident (you have to watch your fingers during tug games!)

I still have those moments with Ellie even at 5 months, mostly because I'm home all day and let her get too used to be loose even when she was napping. While it's hard, do take some time to get her used to being alone in her crate or kitchen or whatever. It makes it easier on her when she's older and you won't be in the house all the time and it's good to have an hour a day where it's just you!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We are having a good day today. Pretty calm so far. It all seems to go crazy between about 5 and 8, probably because we are busy making dinner, getting the kids to bed etc. It is good to hear that everyone has been through it though. No white tip on her tail. She has a white chin and a strip down her chest. She is fast asleep in her crate now (door open) like butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The five to eight thing is normal. They are wolves at heart, ready to nap most of the day and then hunt and play through the cool evening hours and howl for a bit when the moon comes up. Maybe feed everyone early then the whole family out for a walk, then one of you trains and plays with pup for a bit while the other does the bath/story/bed thing?


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We are still on the lengthy wait for Maisie to have her 2nd vaccinations so unfortunately no walking allowed yet. It will be another few weeks. I can't wait to get out there to burn off some of that puppy energy. Training classes are starting shortly after the vaccinations too. We have had a better day with the house training today, despite the rain so fingers crossed.


----------

